# I've fallen and I can't get up!



## gradygirl (Jul 25, 2008)

At 21, I am a card carrying member of the Bad Back Club.  In February of '07, I took a bad spill on ice (a perfect 10, I might add) and pulled 2/3 of the muscles in my back. About 3 weeks ago, I wiped out while kneeboarding at high speed and was thrown in a backwards somersault, throwing my feet backwards over my head. And, once again, I pulled the majority of the muscles.

Who else has bad back problems? OR, maybe someone has solutions about how we can make our backs last longer. (I know I still have 60-70 years that I need out of mine, unless someone is willing to trade! )


----------



## Hastings (Jul 25, 2008)

Started out in the field with no knowledge of proper lifting technique, so the first time I attempted to lift a patient on the stretcher, I thought I had given myself a pneumo. After that, I found myself a trainer to teach me the right way.


----------



## firetender (Jul 26, 2008)

TCERT1987 said:


> In February of '07, I took a bad spill on ice (a perfect 10, I might add)
> 
> About 3 weeks ago, I wiped out while kneeboarding at high speed and was thrown in a backwards somersault, throwing my feet backwards over my head.
> 
> maybe someone has solutions about how we can make our backs last longer.



Yeah, stop doing crazy poop like that!

Love,

Firetender


----------



## MSDeltaFlt (Jul 26, 2008)

TCERT1987 said:


> At 21, I am a card carrying member of the Bad Back Club.  In February of '07, I took a bad spill on ice (a perfect 10, I might add) and pulled 2/3 of the muscles in my back. About 3 weeks ago, I wiped out while kneeboarding at high speed and was thrown in a backwards somersault, throwing my feet backwards over my head. And, once again, I pulled the majority of the muscles.
> 
> Who else has bad back problems? OR, maybe someone has solutions about how we can make our backs last longer. (I know I still have 60-70 years that I *need* out of mine, unless someone is willing to trade! )



Needing and getting are not necessarily the same thing.  Maintaining your current lifestyle all the while receiving the same results will greatly increase your chances of landing on disability before you get to receive those nifty AARP discounts at your local Wal-Mart and restaraunt type places.  Translation: *Stop doing that*!

Secondly, back strength with endurance and flexibility is key along with proper lifting techniques and maintaining situational awareness with proper CRM throughout each and every lifting scenario.

How do I know?  The ever present voice of experience.  I currently have an L3 vertebra that is 4 months old.  My original one was shattered about this time last year in a helicopter crash and had to get removed and had rods placed where it was until a new one could grow back.

My core strength is good.  I'm squating over 300#, leg pressing 600#, doing inclined situps with a 55# dumbell on my chest, and doing the lumbar bench with that same 55# dumbell.  My flexibility is limited, though, due to the forementioned rods.  Physics.  Go figure.

By maintaining this lifestyle for the rest of my life, I should do pretty good.  If I don't, I'm screwed.


----------



## Kate-Lynn (Jul 26, 2008)

I don't have any advice but I'll be checking this thread for suggestions.

I'm only 16 and I have constant back pain. I was in a car accident about 7 months ago (like 5 days before christmas) and I never did anything about it. Physical therapy was offered to me but I thought since I wasn't hurt bad (even though the full size SUV I was driving was totaled) I didn't need it. I obviously regret that now but what's done is done. I think if I start working on it now and do it the right way, though, I can reverse the problems I have now or at least prevent further problems.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 26, 2008)

well slipping on ice is somewhat difficult thing to completely avoid. it can and will happen to everyone.

the aggressive water sports, on the other hand, are optional and superfluous. 

proper physical training will reduce your risk of injury. speak to a physical trainer about the proper body mechanics for occupational and fitness lifting.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jul 26, 2008)

I played hockey, football, snowboarded and raced motocross since i was 6...still after all the spills and hits, no back problems yet!


----------



## MidniteMedic (Jul 27, 2008)

I also am one of the luck ones 40 years old, 10 years in the military (15 years ago) been involved in manufacturing/mechanics/machining my entire life. and no back issues (knock on wood).


----------



## BossyCow (Jul 28, 2008)

Yoga, yoga and oh yeah.. yoga!  

My back does occasionally have problems. Its generally when I do something stupid without thinking. I've found the flexibility created from 20 some years of doing yoga makes me avoid hurting myself most of the time and helps me heal faster when I do.


----------



## firetender (Jul 29, 2008)

I thought I was pretty lucky, and at 57 it's catching up to me.


----------



## LE-EMT (Oct 9, 2008)

All I have to say is want to trade bodies????  I am not gonna go into several of the possiblities with that statement...(mind wanders)  I know your pain.
3 car accidents, a motorcycle accident, football injuries, cronic pain, temporary neuro damage, and a partridge in a pear tree.  
The only thing I can suggest, stretch, stretch right stretch good.  Every day it needs to become part of your life.  Proper lifting techniques, build up your back muscles but keep them lean and strong you don't want to be one of those scary body building chicks.... 
Good luck


----------

